# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  Z3X EASY-JTAG Update. EasyJtag Plus v 1.5.0.0 Released, log of changes.

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*EasyJtag Plus v 1.5.0.0 Released   GUI and Core changes:     Added:
    -  Showing Connected Pins for a Socket (Emmc check)
    -  Automatic search and write 8xxx_msimage and BootConfig (write by vendor)
    -  SmartReport for Sandisk
    -  Vendor Sony
    -  Automatic backup of the TrimArea partition for Sony (read by vendor)
    -  Grouping of extracted messages by sender (Explorer)
    -  Extract Calendar (Explorer)
    -  Checking FullDiskEncryption from Boot (Explorer)
    -  Scan FullFlash from devices with UFS-memory (Explorer)
    -  Converting EFS to Z3X-Samsung format (read by vendor Samsung)
    -  Ext4 formatting is completely rewritten (write by vendor)
    -  Reading files with emmc errors (Explorer)
    -  Skipping for existing files while saving (Explorer)
    -  Write protection for ROM 2/3   Fixed:
    -  Bugs that have been found through your crash report*

----------


## asaad wahsh

*متابعه ممتازه يا برنس*

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم_

----------

